# logisys FP706 temp. monitor



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi all,long time off-line. Just got done cobbling new desktop together,got leery of old HD in old case. Ended up w/P4 1.4 CPU,WD160GB HD,512 MB memory. Mobo,midtower case,& 350watt PS are *bay items. Got 300 bucks in it,runs great{finally}. Does anybody have any experience with Logisys FP706 temp. monitors? I just ordered one online to fit a 5.25" empty bay in my new unit,& for about 20 bucks could save me a lot of headaches. Couldn't find any reviews from retailers anywhere. What would be a reasonable temperature for the cpu while reading text & listening to music?:4-dontkno


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

with stock heatsink id say around 40*C +- 5
i was looking at fan controllers also cause on full power my case sounds like a jet now. im looking at one with a remote to lock my computer for lan parties etc.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

A P4 1.4Ghz is rated for up to 72C - If you're below 60C you should be fine while under load. If you're just using it to listen to music and read text, it'll definitely be lower.

I'd be careful with a PSU from eBay. Could you tell us its make and model?


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey Cellus,Power supply is Allied model AL A350ATX,Rev. B. Looks new,haven't had any problems with it yet. Should I be concerned about it? Oh yeah,received temp. monitor,but they didn't give me a pair of plastic brackets to attach to it to slide it into an empty 5 1/4" bay. My brother has some empty cases laying around,I'll get a pair off of him. Haven't hooked up monitor yet. Would it be OK to mount temp. probes to cpu,hd,etc. with silicone sealant instead of tape or hotglue as they recommend in instructions?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

mm yea should be ok id go with a latex based sealant


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

wouldn't a latex-based sealant dry out from the heat over time? I mean like create chunks of debris to get blown around & create more crud in the case? And I'm thinking it would lose an intimate,air-tight contact with the surface it's adhered to. I got some 100% pure silicone rubber laying around[clear] and I know from experience the stuff will reveal a brand new surface that you applied it to years prior;just what you prepared the surface for back then. Heating & cooling would definitly degrade a hotglue/tape bond much faster than a silicone rubber bond,IMO. Are you concerned about the release of acetic acid during the curing of silicone? I probably would if bonding a sensor to the video chipset;not so w/cpu heatsink or hd case. I guess I'll make my the damn rails for the temp. monitor myself. Didn't realize how much case mfrs bastardized things until I wanted to put something in an empty external bay. Try to find rails for try***. thanks for your input.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i used latex for years works but im sure silicone will work good too. also that rubbercement stuff i think will do a good job.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

hey,Fr4665,got this temp. monitor installed last weekend. I love it,20 bucks well spent. I did use silicone to hold the sensor in cpu sink cuz it wouldn't stay jammed into it,fins too far apart. I figured tape would just fall off eventually. Sensor for vga sink was snug fit into it. I just used elec. tape for sensor on top of hd. Nifty display unit,but if you have a toolless case,you'd better have some extra guide rails for the 51/4" bays. They don't give you any. Had to make spacers & use long screws on my old oddball case.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

take some pics for me ? i wana see how it looks installed ive seen it online but its always nice to see it in RL

also does it just monitor or can u actually control fan speeds over it too ?


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

actually,I don't have a digital camera,sorry. I installed it in top 5 1/4" bay,but had to nose it downhill because apparently it was made to be observed while the case was on the floor or on a lower shelf. I put it along with a black dvd burner in an old Tristar mid tower which I've painted flat black. The whole affair looks pretty discrete,except for the blue monitor display & the white face of the floppy drive,poweron and reset buttons. Thinkin' about painting those a flourescent blue of a shade close to the temp. mon. background. To answer your question,yes;you can control up to 4 case fan rpms,but only simultaneously. No more than 2 12cm fans,though. Specs. & install.instrucs. are at Directron.com for the Logisys FP706[3.5" or 5.25"]. hope this helps. I love my unit,good bang for the buck.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

thx exactly what i wanted to kno


----------

